# Tonight's E-bay score for me....



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Well guys, I know this one isn't vintage.....but being a Chevy man and a Camaro fan I had to have it. I sure as hell wish it had been a vintage one...LOL..... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5913153533&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT

Also, I should mention that you WON'T see this slot up for sale next week in a vintage Aurora box (as some scammer might attempt to do  )......this sucker's gonna see some track time :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

That's cool. Congradulations!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> That's cool. Congradulations!


THANKS man......how's your garage cleaning coming along??? I'm amassing quite a few cars now......can't wait to get some track time on a larger track :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Hehehe! :thumbsup: 

After some debate, we have started packing up the junk, to be loaded into the van and hauled off this week. The wife pulled any Ebayables and we're hauling the rest away. I'm on vacation from the old job right now. The garage....I mean the raceway isn't back in business just yet, but I currently have a track set up in the living room right behind me. My tables out there are almost clear. 

My nephews were over last night. We had a pretty good little race session. My daughter was playing with some of those Tyco U-turn cars. I think she's figured out how to handle them pretty well. I think she's about ready for Tjets. She's learned about the controlled spinout! 

That's my girl!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> Hehehe! :thumbsup:
> 
> After some debate, we have started packing up the junk, to be loaded into the van and hauled off this week. The wife pulled any Ebayables and we're hauling the rest away. I'm on vacation from the old job right now. The garage....I mean the raceway isn't back in business just yet, but I currently have a track set up in the living room right behind me. My tables out there are almost clear.
> 
> ...



HA! right on man..... I remember the fun my brother and I had with those as a kid.....God, what fond memories  

I'll be heading to Florida in a week or so to help my parents move my grandmother out here........I'll be gone for a couple weeks or so........maybe when I get back when can hook up and race some cars man. I might have some trade fodder then too....as I'll have one box of slot stuff here waiting on me when I return.......I cleaned out a friend in Canada of his cars......I probably won't need everything...LOL.....


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I've been going through my stuff here lately. I have a bunch of Tyco duplicates that I'm thinking of selling off to make room for more or different slotcars or better track or something like that. Maybe build up some cash to upgrade the race room. I try to keep some trade bait around too.

I'm looking forward to getting my 4 laner going again. I need to get some of that track skirting and get rid of the old guard rails. I cut up some clear sheet plastic and put a safety fence around the tables, to keep the cars from hitting the floor. I look forward to racing with some kids closer to my age!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey TX,
A nice car! I'm not a big Camaro fan, but I do have a few and have only one MM which is kinda' lemon yellow. I wish it was the black one cause that's my favorite colour for that car. Good find! (and price too)
cheers...


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Hey TX,
> A nice car! I'm not a big Camaro fan, but I do have a few and have only one MM which is kinda' lemon yellow. I wish it was the black one cause that's my favorite colour for that car. Good find! (and price too)
> cheers...



Yep, when I sniped that auction I kept thinking to myself....there's 20 seconds left.......now watch the price soar....LOL...thankfully it didn't.

I've got three other MM cars....a lime green 70 Chevelle SS454,a black with flames '55 Chevy sedan, an orange Yenko Camaro....and now I'll be adding this black Camaro to my stable.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Camaros look great in black. :thumbsup: rr


----------

